# Cracked cheese



## MR. (Jan 2, 2021)

I have been cold smoking cheese for a while now using a smoke tube and pit boss hickory pellets. I smoke it for four hours liked I have always done flipping it every 30 minutes. I wrap in parchment paper for a minimum of 24 hours in the fridge. Everyone that has tasted my cheese absolutely loves it because of the hearty smoke flavor. I smoke a new batch yesterday (cheddar, mozzarella & colby jack and after 30 some hours in parchment paper, I went to food saver it and the cheese looks dry and cracked. I did everything the same as I have numerous times before with great results and I am bewildered what happened. Is it ruined or can I save it somehow...It's a mess of cheese and would be shame if it was too dry to eat


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2021)

All the cheese is cracked?  I've had some do that before. And figured it was just a lower moisture content cheese. Or the ambient temp got a touch higher then normal


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2021)

Perhaps the parchment paper had something to do with it. I wrap with plastic wrap


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2021)

All of the Cheese Cracked? 
Did you Taste it?
If it tastes fine and the texture seems ok, it may not be good for Slicing, but you have a Years supply of Mac n Cheese, Queso,  Veggie or Potato Au Gratin and anything else that is made with crumbled or grated Cheese...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

I can see where some cheddars' will crack because of aging, maybe the jack, but the mozzarella. That's got me stumped. 

Chris


----------



## MR. (Jan 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I can see where some cheddars' will crack because of aging, maybe the jack, but the mozzarella. That's got me stumped.
> 
> Chris




It was just some of the cheddar, I haven't tried it yet because I just smoked it on Thursday. When it has rested a few more day, I'll try it...


----------



## MR. (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Perhaps the parchment paper had something to do with it. I wrap with plastic wrap


No, I've used parchment paper before, so it's not that


----------



## MR. (Jan 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> All of the Cheese Cracked?
> Did you Taste it?
> If it tastes fine and the texture seems ok, it may not be good for Slicing, but you have a Years supply of Mac n Cheese, Queso,  Veggie or Potato Au Gratin and anything else that is made with crumbled or grated Cheese...JJ


good idea


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2021)

Cheddar is made by stacking the curds to bind them. Even though it also goes in a press, the bind can be fragile and can break or crack for no apparent reason. The more Aged the Cheddar, the more the moisture has evaporated off and the more Crumbly it can be...JJ


----------

